# Question on wheel speed sensor replacement MKIV GTI



## markasaurus rex (Jun 30, 2010)

So here's the story, a few weeks back I went and changed springs and shocks on my suspension, in doing so I accidentally smashed my pass front wheel speed sensor with a sledge hammer while removing the control arm from the shock body. Obviously my car was throwing codes with the sensor being out (unplugged at the time). This weekend I finally got around to installing a new sensor. Install went smoothly, but I'm still getting error codes. The only warning light that went out was the "BRAKE" indicator. I know that I need to hook up a vag com to clear the faults, however, my abs and traction control still don't work. Do I need to clear the codes first before the system works? Or is my new sensor not functioning correctly?


----------



## markasaurus rex (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh... and btw first time poster long time lurker.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

The sensors don't always throw normal codes... Sometimes you need to look at the sensor outputs to see if they're working normally. Did you damage the ring, and are the two visible magnet faces on the sensor lined up with the vanes on the ring? I've seen someone install a sensor at a funny angle before, don't remember how at this point, but it caused a whole mess of issues.


----------



## balliBTI (Sep 2, 2008)

didnt want to make a new thread, seeing this is sort of the problem im going through

I just replaced the rear right ABS sensor after i got ESP, tire pressure and ABS lights in my dash, also the handbrake light started flashing.

Then i went for a test drive. At first the ABS light went away but after a few seconds everything lit up again.

Im wondering, will it go away? does the system "reboot" itself after a few minutes of driving or do i need to go to the dealer and have them delete the code?

oh, btw, its a MK5


----------

